# قوات الشرطة تهدم سور أرض يملكها أقباط بمحافظة أسيوط خشية التبرع بها للكنيسة



## Coptic Adel (23 يناير 2009)

*قوات الشرطة تهدم سور أرض يملكها أقباط*

* بمركز القوصية بمحافظة أسيوط خشية التبرع بها للكنيسة !*​*​*
*




*

** اعتقال 9 أقباط وإصابة 3 ونفوق ماشية نتيجة إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على الأقباط ! 

* الكنيسة تبدي استياءها من الإجراءات الأمنية والتعدي على الأقباط وممتلكاتهم ! 

قامت قوات أمن أسيوط أمس الخميس مدعمة بالبلدوزرات بهدم سور يحيط بأرض فضاء يملكه أقباط بعزبة "الأسقف" بمركز القوصية، وعندما حاول الأقباط الاعتراض على عملية الهدم الغير قانونية قامت الشرطة بالاشتباك معهم وأطلقت القنابل المسيلة للدموع مما أسفر عن إصابة ستة أقباط منهم ثلاثة سيدات ونفوق "موت" بعض الماشية التي كانت داخل السور، وألقت الشرطة القبض على 9 أقباط من الذين أبدوا اعتراضهم لهذا الإجراء وتم إحالتهم لنيابة القوصية لمباشرة التحقيق. *​*

روى أحد أقباط القرية وقائع الأحداث قائلاً: عزبة "الأسقف" يمثل الأقباط فيها 50 % من تعداد العزبة البالغ عددها 6 آلاف نسمة وقام 3 أقباط كانوا يعملوا بالكويت بشراء قطعة أرض داخل العزبة تبلغ مساحتها 6 قراريط أي ما يوازي 1050 متر2، وأصبحت الأرض شركة بين الثلاثة أقباط وهم نادي عطا لله جلاب وحشمت مرزق جلاب ومرزق ثابت بطرس وتقع الأرض بالقرب من كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالعزبة بمسافة 30 متر. 

ومنذ ثلاثة شهور قاموا بتسوير الأرض ببناء سور حولها لحمايتها وتحديد ملكيتها واستغلالها في تربية بعض المواشي بها ولكن أثناء البناء تجمهر عدد من مسلمي العزبة وحاولوا هدم السور ولكن قوات الشرطة تدخلت وألقت القبض على أصحاب الأرض الثلاثة وتم أخذ تعهدات وإقرارات عليهم بأن هذه الأرض لا يجوز التبرع بها أو التنازل عنها لصالح الكنيسة وتم إخلاء سبيلهم بعد تحويلهم للنيابة لتحديد جلسة للنظر في المباني التي أقيمت على الأرض وأصبح الأمر أمام القضاء. 

ويضيف المصدر مضت ثلاثة شهور دون أدنى مشكلات حيث أصبح الأمر في يد القضاء وهناك جلسة سوف تنظر في شهر فبراير المقبل ولكن فوجئنا أمس الخميس 21 يناير بقيام قوات أمن أسيوط وعدد من القيادات الأمنية ومباحث مركز القوصية ومعهم بلدوزرين وقاموا بالتعدي على الأرض وهدم السور دون وجود قرار رسمي بذلك أو سبق إنذار.

صور من قلب الأحداث


















وتم تسوية السور بالأرض تماماً وعند ذلك خرج الأقباط ليعترضوا على هذه الإجراءات والهجوم التعسفي إلا أن قوات الشرطة تعاملت معهم بعنف وتم إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع ضدهم حتى أن بعض الماشية داخل السور نفقت "ماتت" نتيجة الاختناق من دخان القنابل وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن إصابة ما لا يقل عن ستة أقباط منهم السيدة شربات شهدي سدراك 31 عاماً، وكانت قد أجرت عملية إزالة سرطان الثدي، وتعدى أحد الضباط عليها مما أدى إلى نزيف جرح العملية، وإصابة سامية صالح عبده وأرزاق عدلي جندي وإصابة أيضا كلاً من وليد رشدي ذكي 25 عاماً وجرجس تواب عبد المسيح وسعيد حشمت مرزق، وألقت الشرطة القبض على 9 آخرين بتهمة اعتراضهم للشرطة . ​
عشرة أفراد منهم مرزق ثابت عطا لله وشنوده ثابت كامل وماجد عادل عبد الشهيد ونبيل عجيب عبد الشهيد ورياض جميل سدراك وحشمت مرزق جلاب ونادي عطا لله جلاب وصدقي جمعة مؤنس ومينا نادي فخري والعاشر أحد الأفراد الغرباء كان يقود توك توك داخلاً القرية مصادفة وهم الآن رهن الحجز بمركز شرطة القوصية . 

صرح عزت حبيب المحامي بالقوصية وناشط حقوقي أن ما حدث من جانب قوات الأمن غير قانوني ويمثل تعدي وحشي وغير مبرر على مواطنين أقباط مسالمين والتعدي على ممتلكاتهم وقتل بعض الماشية . 

مشيراً أن الأرض التي وقع عليه الاعتداء يملكها أقباط بالطرق القانونية وهي أرض مباني ويحيط بها عدد من الفيلل التي يملكها عمدة القرية وعدد من الأعيان المسلمين ولم يعترض عليهم أحد كما أن هذه الأرض محل الاعتداء مازالت منظورة أمام القضاء وتم تحديد جلسة لها في 16 فبراير 2009 ويجب احترام قرارات القضاء ولذا قامت السلطات التنفيذية بمخالفة القضاء ووضعه في إحراج بالتعدي على الأرض قبل نظرها أمام القضاء وهو ما يؤكد أن هناك نية مبيّتة لدى سلطات الأمن بتدمير السور قبل الجلسة المقبلة التي يعلمون أنها ستكون في صالح أصحاب الأرض . 

وباتت الجهات الأمنية تزرع الفتنة بيدها ويدور في رأسها هواجس الخوف من حصول الكنيسة على هذه الأرض وهذا ما تنشره داخل الأوساط الإسلامية لتعكر صفو العلاقات بين الإخوة داخل العزبة من المسلمين والمسيحيين رغم حصولهم على إقرار من أصحاب الأرض بعدم التبرع أو التنازل عن الأرض لصالح الكنيسة وهذا إجراء غير قانوني أيضاً لأن من حق كل فرد يفعل ما يشاء فيما يمتلكه، ولكن مخاوف الأمن ويقظته الدائمة نحو أي إشارة لكنيسة أو صلاة جعلتهم يتخوفوا من هؤلاء الأقباط البسطاء الذين سافروا للخارج للعمل بالكويت لتأمين مستقبل ابنهم وقاموا بشراء هذه الأرض لبنائها لأبنائهم وتربية بعض الماشية عليها ولكن هذا كان كثير عليهم من وجهة نظر الأمن وجريمتهم أن الكنيسة تبعد عنهم بمسافة قصيرة لا تتعدى 30 متر وهذه هي كارثة كل قبطي يسعى في بناء منزل جديد تحوم حوله شبهات أنه يشرع في بناء كنيسة أو يعمل لصالح الكنيسة. ​
وانتقد حبيب مستشفى القوصية المركزي التي لم تقدم الإجراءات الطبية للمصابين ورفضت تحرير تقارير طبية للمصابين، مؤكداً أن استخدام قنابل مسيلة للدموع ضد المواطنين الأقباط يؤكد الهمجية الأمنية التي تستخدم ضد الأقباط . 

وتساءل لماذا لم يقوم الأمن بهدم المنازل المحيطة بهذه الأرض وهي منازل يملكها مسلمين؟ لماذا دائماً يتم استهداف الأقباط ويستهدفون أي مباني قريبة من الكنيسة؟؟ فماذا نطلق على ذلك سوى التمييز الواضح ضد الأقباط؟ ولماذا لم تنتظر الجهات الأمنية حكم القضاء في فبراير المقبل وفي النهاية يتم القبض على الضحايا الأقباط لأنهم سعوا للدفاع عن ممتلكاتهم. 

وعبّر عن استياءه لحالة القس أرميا عوض راعي كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعزبة الأسقف والذي يعاني الآن من حالة نفسية صعبة نتيجة ما تعرض له شعبه من إهانات وتعدي من قبل الشرطة ووصل إلى قيام الشرطة بتدمير المصرف الذي يغذي المزارع وتدمير أعمدة الكهرباء أيضاً والتعدي على الأقباط بالعصي والهراول دون ذنب . 

عبّر القس أرميا عوض راعي كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعزبة الأسقف عن حزنه الشديد لما حدث مع المواطنين الأقباط، وأشار أن مجموعة من الأقباط قاموا بشراء هذه الأرض ولسوء حظهم أن الكنيسة قريبة منهم وهو ما دفع للشك في أن هذه الأرض ملك للكنيسة رغم أن كنيسة العذراء تم بناءها عام 1902 ويحيطها سور وتقع الكنيسة وحوش أمامها على مساحة نصف فدان أي أنها ليست في احتياج لأرض جديدة. 

مشيراً أن ما شاهده أمس يفوق الخيال لوصول أكثر من 16 عربية أمن مركزي ومدرعات ومساعد مدير الأمن واستهداف أرض هؤلاء الثلاث أقباط دون غيرهم يثير التعجب والدهشة رغم أن هناك منازل وقصور وسط الأراضي الزراعية يملكها مسلمون لك يقترب منها أحد .​​


وتعجب من إطلاق أكثر من 12 قنبلة مسيلة للدموع ضد الأقباط الفقراء والتعدي على السيدات وإصابة بعضهن وكاد الأمر يصل لكارثة بعد خروج مسلمين من قريتي المنشية والحراضنه المجاورتين للعزبة حيث شرعوا في مهاجمة أقباط العزبة ولكن يقظة أحد الأقباط وقيامه بإبلاغ الشرطة منعت الكارثة حيث تم اعتراضهم من قبل قوات الشرطة دون القبض على أي منهم وتسال لماذا استهداف الأقباط على الخصوص رغم أن هناك قضية مازالت تنظر بعد ولماذا لم يتم استهداف المنازل والقصور التي داخل ووسط الأراضي الزراعية ومن يأتي للعزبة يستطيع مشاهدتها في حين أن أرض الأقباط حولها منازل وشارع والكنيسة من الجهة الأخرى. ​
القمص بيمن وكيل مطرانية القوصية عبر عن استياءه لهذه الإجراءات الأمنية التعسفية في استهداف أقباط بسطاء وممتلكاتهم دون غيرهم رغم أن هناك عديد من المنازل المخالفة وسط الزراعات. 

مشيراً أن هؤلاء الأقباط شرعوا في البناء بالطرق القانونية وهناك جلسة قريبة لم تنظر بعد، وأضاف أن النيابة أفرجت مساء أمساء عن الأقباط الذين تم القبض عليهم إلا أنهم مازالوا رهن الحبس داخل قسم شرطة القوصية، وناشد منظمات حقوق الإنسان التحقيق في هذه الواقعة وإعادة الحق لهؤلاء البسطاء

المصدر : شبكة الرصد الأخبارى ( Coptreal )​​​​​
تعليقي : سنظل نسمع أخبار الي ان تكون لدينا الفرصة

 للرد علي هذه الانتهاكات المتكررة + ربنا يرحمنا + .​*


----------



## BITAR (23 يناير 2009)

*الى متى المحمديين فى مصر*
*يرتجفون*
*يتظاهرون*
*يحتقنون*
*يحقدون*
*عند سماعهم بناء اى شىء يخص كنيسه*
*وكله تمام يا شرطه*
*لك الله يا مصر*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 يناير 2009)

bitar قال:


> *الى متى المحمديين فى مصر*
> 
> *يرتجفون*
> *يتظاهرون*
> ...




هذا هو رد فعل الشيطان عندما يسمع

 بأن هناك مكان سوف يصلي فيه الناس لرب المجد

يجب ان يثور ويحقد ويحتقن ويتظاهر ويفعل كل شئ لمنع الصلاة

ولك الله يا مصر والشرطة لا تحمي سوي المتظاهرون

اشكرك بيتر للتعليق​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2009)

*يعني هي حرقه الدم اللي احنا فيها 
ويؤلوا مصر ام الدنيا
دي ام التعسف والضطهاد
واحب اقولكم اللي هيحصل مقدما
( يبقي الحال كما هو عليه)
مع ان من الناحيه القانونيه ملهمش حق
بس مش بعيد الارض تطلع ملك الحكومه 
ما هو اصل مفيش حاجه بعيده عن حكومتنا العظيمه
العظيمه اوي​*


----------



## prayer (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا ً elsalib علي ابلاغنا بالخبر 

ومن ثمارهم تعرفونهم .......  لا يكره ويرتعب من الصلاة سوي ابليس و جنوده فقط لكــــــــن ,,
كلنا سنستمر في الصلاة و بحرارة أكثر لأنها سلاحنا ضده  ,, هو وأولاده ..

وان كانوا اولاد ابليس فخورين بأعمالهم فنقول لهم :
إن فخركم في خزيكم .... كما قال الكتاب بالفعل ..


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *يعني هي حرقه الدم اللي احنا فيها ​*
> _*ويؤلوا مصر ام الدنيا*_
> _*دي ام التعسف والضطهاد*_
> _*واحب اقولكم اللي هيحصل مقدما*_
> ...




 يبقي الحال كما هو عليه ... نعم هذا ما سوف يحدث

خلاص انا فاض بيا من البلد دي وفي اي امل لاصلاحها

طول ما فيه عقول حجرية بتحكمها

 يبقي احنا لسه في الاستعمار الاظلامي

بلدنا اتاخدت زمان مننا واجدادنا استشهدوا وهما مسيحين 

اما مغتصبون الاراضي فأنهم ما زالوا هم من يحكموها

يجب ان يسمع العالم كله صوتنا

 لوقف هذا الاضطهاد الذي يراه كل اعمي :act31:

اتمني من الأقباط ان يفيقوا لكي نتحد ونضع حدا

 لكل الاضطهادات التي تحدث لنا يوميا  ​


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 يناير 2009)

prayer قال:


> شكرا ً elsalib علي ابلاغنا بالخبر
> 
> ومن ثمارهم تعرفونهم ....... لا يكره ويرتعب من الصلاة سوي ابليس و جنوده فقط لكــــــــن ,,
> كلنا سنستمر في الصلاة و بحرارة أكثر لأنها سلاحنا ضده ,, هو وأولاده ..
> ...


 

انا كنت ضد التفكير في رد علي هؤلاء

ولكن من اليوم انا من اشد المناصرين لفكرة الرد علي اي اضطهادات 

علشان بجد كده كتير اوي ,, كل يوم نسمع

 عن حادثة اضطهاد جديدة ونسكت

وتستمر المسيرة الي ان تأتي حادثة اخري ... :11azy:

اتمني من كل الأقباط ان يفعلوا اي شئ

 وليكن مظاهرات سلمية للتعبير عن غضبنا

شكرا prayer لتعليقك​


----------



## المزاحم (23 يناير 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 يناير 2009)

المزاحم قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا


 

ربنا موجود وواثقين انه قادر علي ردع هؤلاء

ولكن يجب ان نتحرك ولا نظل هكذا​


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليك على الخبر 
ومش كل المسلمين كده فى مسلمين كويسين ومبيميزوش بين مسيحى ومسلم*


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 يناير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ليك على الخبر *
> *ومش كل المسلمين كده فى مسلمين كويسين ومبيميزوش بين مسيحى ومسلم*


 
دي نسبة قليلة يا جوجو

وكمان ميعرفوش دينهم كويس 

لأنهم ببساطة لو عرفوا دينهم هايكونوا أول ناس يميزوا

شكرا لتعليقك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2009)

*شكرا علي الخبر


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا علي الخبر​*
> 
> 
> 
> *وربنا يرحمنا*​


​ 

*يارب ارحم شعبك*

*شكرا يا مايكل لمرورك*​


----------



## man4truth (24 يناير 2009)

*دى بجد بقيت مهزله
دور الأمن فى مصر هو التعدى واضطهاد الأقباط
ربنا يرحم​*


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

شكرااااا على الخبر

ولكم يا قوات الظلام اقول

قربت نهايتكم
سلام المسيح


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 يناير 2009)

man4truth قال:


> *دى بجد بقيت مهزله​*
> *دور الأمن فى مصر هو التعدى واضطهاد الأقباط*
> 
> *ربنا يرحم*​


​ 

*هذا هو حلقة من مسلسل اضطهاد الأقباط*

* وقهرهم علي أرض بلدهم الأصلية*

*ربنا يرحمنا*

*شكرا لمرورك *man4truth​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا على الخبر
> 
> ولكم يا قوات الظلام اقول
> 
> ...



*الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون

شكرا لمرورك اخي كليمو*​


----------



## nonaa (24 يناير 2009)

ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 يناير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا​​




نعم إن كان يهوه إيلوهيم معنا فمن علينا

شكرا لمرورك نونا وربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2009)

*أرحمنا ياربي​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (25 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *أرحمنا ياربي​*​​




*يـ،ـ،ــارب*

:ray::
​


----------



## coptis4ever (25 يناير 2009)

*هجوم للشرطة علي مسيحيي عزبة الأسقف بالقوصية اسيوط*

:bud::bud::bud:عندما علمت ان هناك قوات للشرطة تتجه ناحية عزبة الأسقف التابعة لقرية الحرادنه مركز القوصية محافظة اسيوط توجهت فوراً ولعلمي المسبق بان هناك تجهيزات من الشرطة لهذه الغزوة علي عزبة الاسقف وعندما وصلت إلي هناك وجدت سكنات عسكرية تحيط بالمنطقة فحاول أفراد الامن المركزي أن يمنعونني من الدخول ولكن دخلت وبالقوة دون ان افصح لهم عن شخصيتي من أنني محام وعضو في مركز الكلمة لحقوق الانسان والذي أحمل الكارنية الخاص بعضويته أيضاً  - المهم - دخلت إلي مكان الغزوة الشرطويه هذه ووجدت صراخا وعويلا من النساء والرجال والاطفال فانزعجت بشدة من هذا الصوت الذي آلمني جداً وعندها اخرجت كاميرا الفيديو التي احملها لتصوير النساء والموقع والاطفال لكن تعرض لي أحد اللواءات ورجال المباحث ولكنني قلت لهم لماذا تخافون إذا كنتم تطبقون القانون كما تدعون وعندا بدأت بتصوير البلدوزرات التي تهجم بقوة علي السور وتسقط الاعمدة الخرسانية التي تمسك حوائط السور وعندها حاول ضباط المباحث منعي مرة اخري ولكن استمريت في التصوير ...  

عزبة الاسقف - هكذا هو أسمها - عدد سكانها يقترب من ألف ومأتين فرد منهم ثمانمائة وخمسون مسيحيا والباقي من المسلمين .. هذا ليس تمييزا بل لتوضيح بعض الآمور الهامة .. وتتبع قرية الحرادنة التابعة لمركز القوصية محافظة اسيوط .. قطعة ارض يمتلكها ثلاثة أفراد هم : نادي عطالله جلاب و حشمت مرزق جلاب و مرزق ثابت بطرس وهم من أبناء القرية وكانوا يعملون منذ سنوات في دولة الكويت وجاءوا وأشتروا هذه الآرض التي تبلغ مساحتها ألف وخمسون متراً مربعاً - ستة قراريض - يضعون فيها -قبل الحادث - مجموعة المواشي التي يمتلكونها وحفاظاً منهم علي ممتلكاتهم قاموا بتسويرها - أحاطوها بسور - بني بالطوب الآحمر والاعمدة الخرسانية والتي تكلفت عشرات الآلاف من الجنيهات  وحسب قول احد ابناء القرية ان بناء هذا السور تكلف ثمانون الف جنيه .. المهم .. قامت قوات من الامن المركزي في اليوم التاسع من شهر ديسمبر بالهجوم علي العزبة لهدم هذا السور لكن تعرض لهم الآهالي مما أجبرهم علي الانسحاب مهزومين فتم القبض علي مجموعة من الآهالي منهم أصحاب الارض وتم عرضهم علي نيابة القوصية والتي افرجت عنهم من سرايا النيابة دون كفالة وتم تحويلهم للمحاكمة بتهمة النباء علي ارض زراعية وتم تحديد جلسة 17 فبراير القادم لنظر هذه الدعوي .. إلي هنا وانتهي الحدث في جولته الآولي.. وجاء صباح امس الخميس الموافق 22 يناير ليحمل لنا الجولة الثانية من غزوة الشرطة علي عزبة الاسقف فقاموا بتدمير السور وبصورة همجية وعندما اعترضهم أصحابها قاموا بالاعتداء علي نسائهم  واصابوا ستة افراد منهم ثلاثة نساء حالة احداهن خطيرة حيث انهم لم يرحموها وهي مريضة بسرطان في ثدييها فما كان من احد السادة الآشاوس الضباط وبرتبة عقيد ان يضربها علي صدرها فتسقط علي الآرض مغشياً عليها وتم نقلها إلي مستشفي القوصية المركزي والتي لم يقوموا باي أجراء سوي انهم طمئنوها ان حالتك كويسة يا ستي قومي روحي !!؟ ولما كانت فلاحة وأمية فقام من يحملونها بالرجوع بها للقرية دون عمل اي تقارير طبية !!؟ وعندما تقابلت معها قالت لي ان واحد ظابط حاطط نجمتين ونسر علي كتفة ضربني في العملية .. ورفعت لي ملابسها لتبين مدي أصابتها لكنني لم أستطع النظر لسببين أولهما حيائي من  ذلك وثانيهما انني لا اقدر ان انظر علي مكان أستئصال ورم خبيث وتم فتحة بضربة احد الآشاوس المجرمين   

هذا الهجوم حدث لأن هؤلاء أصحاب قطعة الأرض من الناس البسطاء والمسيحيين وحسب حجج الغوغاء الذين هاجموا المكان فالاسباب هي ان السور مبني علي ارض زراعية هذا بالرغم من ان المكان مجاور لمنازل كثيرة مبنية ومسكونه أيضاً .. بل ان هناك فلل وسط الاراضي الزراعية وعلي مساحات شاسعة ومرفق صور لهذه الفلل ..اما عن  هل سبب الهجوم ان هؤلاء أصحاب الارض مسيحيين فاؤكد واقول نعم وألف نعم والآدلة كثيرة ..  ان هناك فلل كثيرة ومملوكة لأخوة مسلمين لم يتعرض لها احد .. هناك شكوك من ان المكان هذا سيصبح كنيسة  مما دفع هؤلاء الأشاوس بالقيام بهذه الغزوة الشرطوية لهدم هذا السور .. خوفا من ان يتم بناء كنيسة مما يترتب عليه خراب ودمار العزبة حسب أعتقاد رجال اللأمن  - نعم اللأمن - الآشاوس .. وهنا أتسائل عن مدي الخطورة في حالة بناء كنيسة في اي مكان ما داخل مصر؟؟ علي كل حال اعذروني لأطالتي لكن وددت فقط ان تعيشوا معي لحظات المرارة التي عشتها وسط هذه الآحداث المحزنة .. 

ما أود توضيحه هنا وهو شئ خطير جدأ آلا وهو ان ما قامت به هذه القوات الغازية علي عزبة الاسقف تسبب في وجود شرخ أتمني ألا يكون كبيرا وهو ما حدث من ضغينة في النفوس بين أهالي القرية لانه من الطبيعي ان يفكر مسيحيي العزبة في من قام بالابلاغ عن هذا السور ومن اعطي للغزاة معلومات مغلوطة بأن هذا المكان سيصبح كنيسة ؟ لقد سمعتها باذني من أحدي السيدات المسيحيات عندما قالت الله يجازي اللي بلغوا عننا .. فما كان من أحدي السيدات المسلمات ان ردت عليها قائلة ربنا يجازي اللي يظلمنا .. هذا الحديث قمت بتصويرة بالفيديو لابين توابع هذه الغزوة الشرطويه وما سببته من فتنة وكراهية بين مسلمي ومسيحيي عزبة صغيرة لا يزيد عدد سكانها  عن شارع صغير في ضواحي القاهرة .. نعم لقد بثوا روح الفرقة بين أهالي هذه القرية وما احزنني جدا جدا جدا ما سمعته من بعض الصبية في هذه العزبة عندما صرخوا وراء عربات الامن قائلين .. لا إله إلا الله هدينا الكنيسة .. لا تتصوروا مقدار حزني علي ما سببته هذه الهمجية التي قامت بها الشرطة  

بعد ان انتهت القوات الغازية من هدم السور وتدمير أعمدة الأنارة وهدم المصرف الوحيد الذي يغذي الحقول المجاورة قاموا بالقبض علي الذين تعرضوا لهم فقاموا بأخذ عشرة أفراد من القرية معهم لمركز شرطة القوصية وتم عمل محاضر لهم بتهمة احداث شغب وتم تحويلهم للنيابة العامة وأفرج عنهم بعد أثني عشر ساعة من القبض عليهم 

والان إلي متي يقبع الآقباط تحت نير الظلم والأضطهاد والعنصرية؟ إلي متي تأخذ الشرطة الدور الرئيسي في بث روح الفرقة بين مسيحيي ومسلمي مصر؟


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: هجوم للشرطة علي مسيحيي عزبة الأسقف بالقوصية اسيوط*

*حادث يتكرر كل يوم ربنا يرحمنا 
شكرا عل الخبر ​*


----------



## coptis4ever (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: هجوم للشرطة علي مسيحيي عزبة الأسقف بالقوصية اسيوط*

أكتب لكم الان من موقع الحدث واقوم بتصوير المستجدات في هذه الجريمة التي قامت بها الشرطة العنصرية


----------



## anosh (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: هجوم للشرطة علي مسيحيي عزبة الأسقف بالقوصية اسيوط*

*ربنا معاكم و يرحمنا من الجهل ده ....... ربنا يرحم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: هجوم للشرطة علي مسيحيي عزبة الأسقف بالقوصية اسيوط*

*شكرا علي المتابعه


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## أَمَة (26 يناير 2009)

الى متى يا رب؟
هل قربت الساعة؟​


----------

